# Buckanizer with cleanandshiny



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Keep your bucket organised with the @detailingoutlaws Buckanizer! Perfect for keeping your wheel brushes and wash mitts out of your water filled bucket and once you're finished, simply store inside the bucket! Now available in Orange 🍊









Available from @cleanandshiny.co.uk for £20
📍- Unit 1 Redan Hill Industrial Estate, Redan Road, Aldershot, Hampshire, GU12 4SJ
🖥 - cleanandshiny.co.uk
📞 - 0330 22 33 777
🚚 - Free UK Delivery Excluding Highlands & Islands on £50+ Orders
🕒 - 3pm DPD Next Working Day/Saturday Delivery Cut Off
🌍 - Worldwide Shipping
🗣 - Tag @cleanandshinyuk #CleanAndShinyUK
#CleanAndShiny #DetailingWorld #Detailing #CarDetailing #CarCare #CarCleaning #OCDClean #DetailingAddicts #PVD #PVDapproved #DetailingSuperstore #DetailingCentral #KeepItCleanKeepItShiny #Aldershot #Hampshire #TheDetailersBible #DetailingUniverse #Detailing #Buckanizer


----------

